# vinyl cutter giveaway: you choose the contest?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

We're going to be giving away a *free* Roland GX-24 from Imprintables.com as our next contest.

Last year we gave away a Phoenix Phire heat press in a sweepstakes, as it seemed to be the most "fair" type of contest.

This year we thought it would be good to get some input from you guys. 

I'm still leaning towards the sweepstakes because it would be most fair and get the most entries, but I'm open to suggestions and ideas

kind of contest do you think would work to win a vinyl cutter?

*Your mission:* come up with contest ideas that you think sound interesting. Some things to think about:

* What is the contest?

* How will entries be submitted?

* How will the entries be scored?

* Who will score the entries?

* When/will submissions be viewable by everyone?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodney - That is a pretty nice offer. How about this or some variation?

* What is the contest?
The contest could be based on the best tip / technique for printing or cutting or applying transfers / vinyl to an item. It could be open to traditional digital inkjet transfers, dye sub transfers, plastisol transfers, dtg printing or heat applied vinyl.

* How will entries be submitted?
I think the entries would have more of an impact if they were done by video, but not everyone has the ability to shoot video. So, the entry could be written out (and would perferably include pictures) or done by video.

* How will the entries be scored?
Could have the entries be posted in a new forum and make each one a poll that ranks it 1-5. Take the top 5 to 10 entries and have a final round of voting. Top one gets the prize.

* Who will score the entries?
All the members of the forum by giving the ones that they like higher ranking. To keep things impartial, you could prevent others from posting comments (that could slant things one way or another) under the post like you do with the classifieds. Not sure if the forum software will allow you to do this.

* When/will submissions be viewable by everyone?
Immediately and Absolutely. There are a lot of great tips spread out in the forums. Putting them into one forum made specifically for tips would be beneficial. This concept could help create this list and I think it would be a forum that many of us would check on a periodic basis to see what is new.

There are several other options that could come out from this concept. For example, anyone that submits a tip gets put into the drawing and the winner is selected from the pool of enteries. Something to consider. Looking forward to whatever you decide.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree with Mark on the video tutorial. Not everyone is set up for video. So from the poll Sweepstakes would be the winner.

Plus I hate writing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DAGuide said:


> How about this or some variation?


Wow Mark...those are some great ideas (which gave me even more ideas )!



> There are a lot of great tips spread out in the forums. Putting them into one forum made specifically for tips would be beneficial.


That's actually what the T-Shirt Articles section of the forum is for...but that's a good idea for growing that section. 

There's also the cool tags feature where any member can "tag" their post with a keyword so it can be easy to find later. 

Like if you check the *video* tag, you'll see video tutorials posted. If you click the *tips* tag, you'll see a few tips posted. For those members that are posting real detailed help, it's sometimes nice to find their great posts by name, so there's a "*fluid*" tag or a "badalou" tag for easy access to some of their "highlight" posts 

But ideally, the articles section would be where the posts that start of as a great tip or tutorial should be posted.



> There are several other options that could come out from this concept. For example, anyone that submits a tip gets put into the drawing and the winner is selected from the pool of enteries.


I like this idea as well. Especially as an ongoing type project/contest.

Anybody else have some cool suggestions?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Mark's idea is very good. 

If you want a different twist, instead of the 'best single tip' contest, give it to the most helpful member. Even though Badalou has the current title, can we find another member who helps people solve their problems, contributes to the knowledge base and makes this forum a better place?

Members nominate the first round (in secret), then the top 5 are voted for in a poll.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Sweepstakes is probably the most popular (since it gives a lot of people who would otherwise have no chance of winning a chance), but it's not really the fairest (well... it *is* obviously, but it also isn't).

Something skill-based would be good, but it brings in the dreaded subjectivity, so that's something to consider. I think a popularity contest (like MHM) is a bad idea for something so high stakes - we don't want to turn the forums into a campaigning ground (besides, if we were going to do that we should just give it to Jasonda and not bother with the competition ).


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DAGuide said:


> * What is the contest?
> The contest could be based on the best tip / technique for printing or cutting or applying transfers / vinyl to an item.


I *strongly* disagree with this concept. I think "best tip" could work (although is *extremely* hard to judge - probably impossible), but I think the competition should be open to all members. If you were in a position to provide a tip on applying vinyl, you don't need the plotter as much as someone who isn't 

A graphic designer or a screenprinter or an embroiderer might be interested in expanding into a new area, and I don't see why they should be excluded.



DAGuide said:


> * Who will score the entries?
> All the members of the forum by giving the ones that they like higher ranking.


I'm kind of torn on this. On the one hand it seems the most open/fair, but on the other hand it's also the most partisan and the easiest to rig. In general I like things being open and democratic, but there's also a lot to be said for Rodney and Josh deciding the winner between them.



DAGuide said:


> * When/will submissions be viewable by everyone?
> Immediately and Absolutely.


Definitely not. That puts whoever submits first at a big disadvantage, since those who go after know where the bar is set and what they have to beat. Unless you meant "immediately after the cut off date" in which case I agree completely.



DAGuide said:


> There are several other options that could come out from this concept. For example, anyone that submits a tip gets put into the drawing and the winner is selected from the pool of enteries.


That's a really interesting idea actually. It means the only subjective part would be deciding what the minimum contribution needed to constitute an "entry" would be (probably not that hard), and then it's objective from there. It combines some of the advantages of the sweepstakes, with the advantage that the winner has to have "earnt" their prize. It doesn't disadvantage new members who want to take a stab at it as a completely skill based competition would. I think this idea might be particularly worth exploring.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

As a newbie the tip idea kinda leaves me and many others out as we don't have the experience that many of you have.
Also if the contest relates strictly to vinly those of us that haven't expanded into it yet are gonna be out also. 
This is a great chance for us newbies and wanna be vinyl cutters a chance to move into that areana if we are able to get into the contest.

How about we meet in some game room and play texas hold'em for it 
lotto type contest. ?
bingo ?

Sounds great but please try to make so us newbies can get in.

THanks
Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If you were in a position to provide a tip on applying vinyl, you don't need the plotter as much as someone who isn't
> 
> A graphic designer or a screenprinter or an embroiderer might be interested in expanding into a new area, and I don't see why they should be excluded.


I didn't read it as the tip *had to be* vinyl cutter based. 

Just a tip based on something you know about. 

A screen printer could post a tutorial about how to apply discharge.

A dye sub printer could post about how to press a coffee mug.

A plastisol transfer printer could post about the steps involved in making a transfer.

A new member could post the step by step process they went through in setting up their company, etc...

Just thinking out loud


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

IMHO

* Writing contest will leave a lot of the ESL members out.
* Tutorial contest will leave a lot of new-to-the-business members out.
* Video tutorial will leave the N2TB and the O2TB w/o camera members out.
* Video tutorial on a particular subject will leave most people out 

That's all.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I didn't read it as the tip *had to be* vinyl cutter based.
> 
> Just a tip based on something you know about.
> 
> ...


I think the "tips" idea to get entered into a sweepstakes is a good idea. And I agree that the tips should be about anything related to t-shirts. Surely, everyone could contribute something - beginners and experts alike. 

Here are the advantages of doing this way (thinking out loud as well):

Further qualifies the 11,000+ members to those who are active and interested in winning
Further encourages the so called "lurkers" to come out and post - We won't bite
Allows for more sharing of information that everyone can reference - newbies tips could be just what we need more of
And the sweepstakes method of choosing the winner seems to be popular based on the current poll


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I also like the "submit a tip and be entered in the sweepstakes" idea. Everyone has something to share, no matter how new they are.

If not that, then I think a regular sweepstakes would probably be the next best thing. Just make sure it is open to US and Canada (at least) this time.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

People that can give good tips probably don't NEED a new vinyl cutter...random drawing sweepstakes all the way...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BillFogarty said:


> People that can give good tips probably don't NEED a new vinyl cutter...random drawing sweepstakes all the way...


Remember that tips don't always have to be from the most experienced user or even a vinyl cutter user 

See my examples above (as well as Josh's).

New users can offer tips and how to's based on their experiences starting out that would help others who are starting out as well.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Remember that tips don't always have to be from the most experienced user or even a vinyl cutter user
> 
> See my examples above (as well as Josh's).
> 
> New users can offer tips and how to's based on their experiences starting out that would help others who are starting out as well.


What about recipe tips? I make a MEAN chili...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BillFogarty said:


> What about recipe tips? I make a MEAN chili...


Gotta be t-shirt related  Maybe how to get a chili stain out of a t-shirt?

Or how to create high fashion with chili, a heat press and a blank t-shirt canvas?


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey all,

I think the sweepstakes is the best idea for several reasons.

1. It gives EVERYONE an equal chance of winning.

2. Some (myself included) don't have video capapbility.

3. Some (myself Included again) aren't good with writing a tutatorial or tips 'cause we just don't explain ourselves very well.

4. It would make the judges job easier by just drawing a name out of a hat 

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2. Some (myself included) don't have video capapbility.


Yeah, a video tutorial contest probably wouldn't be fair to those without video capability.



> 3. Some (myself Included again) aren't good with writing a tutatorial or tips 'cause we just don't explain ourselves very well.


I think you did a perfect job explaining yourself and numbering your issues with the tutorial idea  

It doesn't have to be a university level thesis or anything, just a simple step by step (or numbered outline like you just wrote) of a process, experience, etc.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, now I get it. Josh gets me to buy my Roland yesterday because he knew I would have waited for this contest and probably won it with my tip on how to remove your t-shirt from the box after receiving it from the wholesaler!! 

Now I'll just have to patent it and make a tutorial video for the world to see my brilliance!!

Okay, kidding aside. 

I think the tip idea is a good one, but it will probably leave out a lot of folks who may not have tips in the most popular areas of the forum (ie: DTG, Dye-Sub & Embroidery). Would it be possible to have a tip contest for each forum, than the winners of those go into a drawing of some sort? Or does that just make Josh's life completely insane?

The other option, which I think was mentioned, is to have everyone who contributes a tip go into a raffle of some sort. Then, a general drawing from that will be the winner.

Just my thoughts.

Eric


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Gotta be t-shirt related  Maybe how to get a chili stain out of a t-shirt?


Greased Lightning works great!!! Did I win???


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> random drawing sweepstakes all the way...


I agree. I hope that you make contest to members that have supported the forum with some type of track record over a period of time. meaning a new member that has had 2 post in 2 months might not be the person to be qualified. I know in past you had a 15 post min. and that was good. This forum is here to support everyone I know but those that support it on a continuing bases should be the one that have a chance for this remarkable prize.. This is a big big prize folks and you can do a lot with this in your business.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I propose a minium of 100 posts to qualify for this contest


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

Vtec44 said:


> I propose a minium of 100 posts to qualify for this contest


Why not really help your odds & ask for a 617 post minimum?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I dont thinks posts should even come into play. Too many can easily bump up their post numbers by posting a buch of nothing and doing nothing to contribute to this site.

Just say no to posts

T-Shirt Tip - make sure the print is cured before washing


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

JPD said:


> I would have waited for this contest and probably won it with my tip on how to remove your t-shirt from the box after receiving it from the wholesaler!!


I've been stuck on that one and would really appreciate a tutorial on it, as I have a few boxes stacked in my office.

As to what Richard said, I am posting this to bump up my numbers so ican make the minimum.  

Seriously, I can see the plus side of having a minimum post count, but also how it could upset noobers. Then I could see those that are running for president trying to shake everyones hand and kiss the babies.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

There has to be some qualification. This is the t-shirt forum dedicated to helping people giving information that people want and we have members who do a lot of good for the whole. I see people pop in here all the time and never see them again. I mean the last winner which I know Rodney did not have any control over won with 2 post. Great for him. I am not sure how many post he did since then. I also know there are over 10,000 members and I see a lot of regulars appear a lot. I think by having a minimum number of post does not reduce your chance of winning because there are still a large number of people who have posted so the competition would still be great. Again, I fell there has to be some form of qualification. By the way this is my 2003 post..


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

OK, to combine all angles...what if posters enter themselves in the random drawing sweepstakes by providing a link to a post where they helped someone? This way you only get current posters, who are interested in the competition's prize, who can demonstrate at the very least a minimal effort to contribute to the forum...


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Gotta be t-shirt related  Maybe how to get a chili stain out of a t-shirt?
> 
> Or how to create high fashion with chili, a heat press and a blank t-shirt canvas?


or the best way to press chillit INTO a t shirt-- like an inkblot contest....
name a subject and then have all work on a design for that subject...


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

or maybe instead of the "best tip", it could be the most intriguing "question" that has come up thereby stimulating disscusion that led to the tip(s) in the first place?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I mean the last winner which I know Rodney did not have any control over won with 2 post.


Just to clarify, the last cutter giveaway that Imprintables.com sponsored was COMPLETELY different and not related to our normal contests.

It was something special that imprintables was trying to do for that particular new cutter, and the rules were specifically different for that situation. It was not a sweepstakes.

The sweepstakes that we have all have a minimum post requirement. That's something that won't change. Usually it's around 15 posts which works well as a qualifier to show that the member is involved in the community at least a little. However, the number may change at times, but I don't think for a sweepstakes it will be around 100.



> I think the tip idea is a good one, but it will probably leave out a lot of folks who may not have tips in the most popular areas of the forum (ie: DTG, Dye-Sub & Embroidery). Would it be possible to have a tip contest for each forum, than the winners of those go into a drawing of some sort? Or does that just make Josh's life completely insane?


Again, if we did the idea of tips as an entry into the contest, it wouldn't have to be specific to the most popular areas of the forum. As I mentioned in an earlier post, all members, both new and experienced have "something" they can write about. Some experience that they can share that will help others who may be going through the same thing now or in the future.



> This forum is here to support everyone I know but those that support it on a continuing bases should be the one that have a chance for this remarkable prize.


All members who post and respond contribute to the forum on a continuing basis. Not only the people that *answer* questions, but the people that *ask* the questions also support the forum. Without their questions, there would be a lot less to answer or talk about 

From the votes tallied so far (and from the comments), the sweepstakes idea that we normally use seems to be the most popular option.

I still think the tip idea has merit, and as Josh said, maybe some tips from new members and their experiences would be a nice contribution as well. It's nice to read about how different people experience this industry.

I think it's a good idea for a separate ongoing type contest for the forum. Maybe not for the "big prize" as others have commented on, but it's certainly an interesting way to get people sharing the knowledge. 

I've learned *a lot* by the shared experiences posted in this forum. Sometimes it's a full featured article or video, and often times it's a few words from a post that I can relate to or something that helps me understand a process in a new light. Those words can come from *both new members and old*.

We'll be posting the official contest announcement next week, so I'd love to hear ANY more suggestions and ideas that people may have. Doesn't matter if you think it'll sound silly, sometimes your posted idea can spark other ideas


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Rodney said:


> All members who post and respond contribute to the forum on a continuing basis. Not only the people that *answer* questions, but the people that *ask* the questions also support the forum. Without their questions, there would be a lot less to answer or talk about
> 
> From the votes tallied so far (and from the comments), the sweepstakes idea that we normally use seems to be the most popular option.


I vote for the sweepstakes. I'm not the one with answers, sometimes not even the one to ask questions, but I read (and learn) a lot here! 
Looking forward to read about which rules you decided on!


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I also voted for the sweepstakes. I also like the idea of a minimum post requirement. Probably 99% of the folks who come here are looking for tips on some form of the t-shirt business. So the more tips that are posted here will only draw in new members and that has to be good for the sponsor who is giving away the prize.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Best website review! *cough*


The tip idea would work. Essentially, just a sweepstakes that has a small additional requirement of giving a helpful tip for entry. Simple, and probably a nice big list of helpful tips in all areas of the industry for folks to chew on when it's done.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just to be sure....would you just have to give a t-shirt related tip to be entered into the contest? or would we vote on the best tip? which would take forever to look through if a lot of people entered. If the first is what everyone means, I think that that would weed out all of the low posters that don't really contribute to the site. The only ones that took the time to e-mail in a tip, would be the only ones that were entered in the drawing.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think a min. number of posts and a sweepstakes is fine... although an original song contest would be great fun. I would send one in for sure.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Just to be sure....would you just have to give a t-shirt related tip to be entered into the contest?


Yes.



> I think that that would weed out all of the low posters that don't really contribute to the site.


Even those who post one or two questions contribute to the site. Without their questions, we'd have nothing to answer 

I don't want to alienate newer members as well by saying they "don't contribute". That's just not true.

I'll probably post the contest tomorrow. I think for this particular contest, a sweepstakes will be the format. It received the most votes by far.

But from the from the sound of it, there's room for different ongoing contests with different requirements. So I think we'll be able to incorporate a lot of ideas from this thread for future contests to come.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I think a min. number of posts and a sweepstakes is fine... although an original song contest would be great fun. I would send one in for sure.


NOW YOU'RE TALKING!!!!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Even those who post one or two questions contribute to the site. Without their questions, we'd have nothing to answer
> 
> I don't want to alienate newer members as well by saying they "don't contribute". That's just not true.


I completely agree. That's not what I was trying to imply. What I meant was something to the effect of someone who thought they were interested in t-shirts a month ago and then they decided on something totally different but you call or e-mail them and say congratulations you've won a wonderful prize that everyone would have loved to get but you'll never use because you randomly won a sweepstakes we had at T-shirtforums.com. Even someone who has never posted is potentially as big of a contributor to the industry I believe, if he/she comes here and learns the right way to run their business and becomes successful. I'm a new member myself, so I wouldn't dare alienate anyone who comes here for the benefits of this site.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> The only ones that took the time to e-mail in a tip, would be the only ones that were entered in the drawing.


I still stand by this though.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well then...a perfect example why an original song should be the mark or at least a min. post.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

What about a contest to see who can beg for a free vinyl cutter the hardest?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I say, who ever entered their mugshot in here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t3972-16.html, is qualified.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, I would have never thought there would be this much discussion about my idea. Just wanted to start the brainstorming process.

The primary reason for the concept of the tips is to create one main forum with sub-boards for tips from a variety of areas (business management, marketing, transfers, cutting,...). This would be similar to the T-Shirt News and Article Forum with sub-boards of T-Shirt News and T-Shirt Articles. Granted I might be using the wrong names or titles for what you call these. It is just hard sometimes to find tips based on the title of the posts or they are buried in a post about equipment specs.

I understand that tags can be applied to the posts already on the forum, but who wants to spend the time to go through and do this. The tags will be great in the future, but to go back and do it to all the previous posts would be a lot of work. 

So, what if you do the sweepstakes deal but have people register by adding any tip that they have found useful (whether it is already on the message board or it is new), then you know it is someone that did more than just registered and it helps create this new valuable resource. This way, they people that are new or are not good at writing / videotaping things can go through the forum and find something that is already there. Seems easy enough to me for anyone (no matter what there experience is or how long they have been in the industry) to do in order to get the opportunity to win a $2000.00 MSRP cutter.

The main issue would be whether the person or people doing the sweepstakes has an easy way on how to pull the name of the winner. Thus, whoever is giving the cutter should have the ultimate decision so that why there is no undue burdensome on them.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

All I can say is WOW. That is really cool of you to do Rodney. This forum single handily has helped so many of us make our businesses better and better. 

Thank you Rodney.

Oh and I forgot Imprintables. Their products are great.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I think saving money is important for starters. And I think this forum is perfect for starters. I think I might be a little late, but how about a contest where everybody sends in a tip to save money?

I'm doing lots of things right now to save money because I'm still in high school, and while I'm saving money, I'm making money as well! You can be as creative and resourceful as you like, and other people get to see it!

And most money saving tips require at-home projects, which are fun too. If you're dealing with small numbers. ^_~

We can add a new section to the forum where people add their own threads with tips and whichever one is most useful the everybody, or just overall interesting is the winner. This could be decided after a period of time where mods look at all the threads and however many threads have the most positive feedback are finalists, and then a poll is given for people to vote for the use useful money saving tip.

I came to this forum not knowing anything, and four months later, I'm making some money! I was only able to do this because I learned how to save money, so that's why I think my idea is very good. However, it does overlap somewhat with many existing ideas, which somewhat influenced my idea.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Allot of discussion on how to make this a fair but exciting contest so far. 

I know Rodney will come up with what they think is fair. I know the thought of winning the cutter makes allot of us drool at the possibilities. I think that's why there are so many people worried about someone just joining the forum winning it. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I think the "tips" idea to get entered into a sweepstakes is a good idea. And I agree that the tips should be about anything related to t-shirts. Surely, everyone could contribute something - beginners and experts alike.
> 
> Here are the advantages of doing this way (thinking out loud as well):
> 
> ...


How will you know if the tip is a new tip, or someone searched the old old posts for some really good tips. Not that anyone would. Also, will this encourage someone to not post a good tip now, that someone could use now, so they could post it when the contest begins.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> How will you know if the tip is a new tip, or someone searched the old old posts for some really good tips. Not that anyone would. Also, will this encourage someone to not post a good tip now, that someone could use now, so they could post it when the contest begins.


Think about how many processes are used across the forums with the wide range of processes used with vinyl, heat transfers, screen printing, embroidery, graphic design, selling and marketing, etc. then multiply that by 10,000 forum members and just about everyone will have their own personal way of doing something different which could be a tip that no one else would have thought about. With as many creative people that we have, I'm sure that plenty of original tips will pop up across the board that no one else will think of. 
There may be some quite exclusive tips held up until the contest, but I don't think anyone will stop helping each other until the contest begins.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am sandbagging a good one. Well, it has more to do with running your business and I am still testing it out, but I really like what it has done for me. But, I still answer questions when I think I can help. As I previously stated, I could care less if the tip has already been posted. Maybe I missed it buried in another thread (I don't have enough time to read all the threads) or I might have forgot about it. This is why having a tips area is important. It separates out the questions about equipment and other items that are definitely beneficial to the forum, but gives me a central location for me to scan specifically for tips. Just my opinion.

Rodney and Josh, when is a decision expected?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney and Josh, when is a decision expected?


For this particular contest we'll be doing a sweepstakes since that was the clear winner in the votes.

For future upcoming contests we'll definitely be using various ideas from this thread.

edit: I'm just waiting on a few technical details before I start the contest.


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's another idea (maybe for a future contest if this one is already decided) - use a sweepstakes format where the winner is drawn randomly, _BUT_ have some sort of task that the members must complete to receive an entry. 
It is always good to have some giveaways that require nothing more than being a member to enter.... but especially with very valuable prizes I would require something more than that to be eligible!

My idea is a kind of "scavenger hunt" - where the entry form would consist of a small number of (maybe 3-4) questions that must be answered correctly to qualify. If the goal is to promote what these forums have to offer, you can think of some questions that require searching the forum a little... like maybe something that will require the person to visit 3-4 different areas of the forum to get the answers. That way the members are exposed to parts of the forum they might not have ever visited before. It also helps new members learn about navigating the forum and searching. 

Another way to do this same basic idea is to have some or all of the questions relate to the sponsor that is donating the prize... like this contest could have questions that would require the person to visit Imprintables' website to find the answers. That way the sponsor is getting some very valuable exposure in return for donating a prize. Chances are, a number of the people who go to the sponsor's website are going to see something they want or need on there, and end up buying it in the future!! Which means the sponsor will be more likely to donate another prize in the future because they got some business in return.

It would also be a neat future contest idea to collect prizes donated by all of the forum sponsors (they wouldn't all need to be big prizes), and have a group of questions which require you to visit each sponsor's website to get the answers. Same idea as above, it is just just a way to get participation from multiple sponsors, which means multiple winners in the drawings! 

One important thing is that the questions are not too difficult - you don't want it to be something that causes frustration or something where people are spending a bunch of time on it, only to find out they got the answers wrong and didn't get entered in the drawing anyways. The point is *not* to make it difficult to enter the sweepstakes, but to make it require at least a minimal amount of effort. It weeds out those people who are too lazy to do it... I personally think if they are too lazy to spend 10-15 minutes doing something in order to have a chance to win a very valuable prize, they don't deserve it! It also creates awareness of what is on the forums or the sponsors' sites, or wherever else you have them go to get the answers. And it removes the issue of how to "judge" entries fairly because the winner is still chosen randomly.


----------



## Lowbrowser (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, just a crazy idea, How about the best tip actually ON a t-shirt as a design? Like I said, just a crazy idea...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Live2sk888 said:


> Here's another idea (maybe for a future contest if this one is already decided) - use a sweepstakes format where the winner is drawn randomly, _BUT_ have some sort of task that the members must complete to receive an entry.
> It is always good to have some giveaways that require nothing more than being a member to enter.... but especially with very valuable prizes I would require something more than that to be eligible!
> 
> My idea is a kind of "scavenger hunt" - where the entry form would consist of a small number of (maybe 3-4) questions that must be answered correctly to qualify. If the goal is to promote what these forums have to offer, you can think of some questions that require searching the forum a little... like maybe something that will require the person to visit 3-4 different areas of the forum to get the answers. That way the members are exposed to parts of the forum they might not have ever visited before. It also helps new members learn about navigating the forum and searching.
> ...


Wow Rebecca...that idea sort of Rocks! On all sorts of levels


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice idea Rebecca.. sounds like fun.


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

^^ Thanks!!


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Great suggestion.

Here are some questions to ask:

1. What sign cutting software comes with the GX-24 sold by Imprintables Warehouse?

2. What are the three heat transfer material lines sold by Imprintables Warehouse?

3. How many sub-catagories are there for Heat Presses sold by Imprintables Warehouse? 

4. What are the two main items offered for digital cutting through Imprintables Warehouse's Cut Center?

5. How many sub-catagories are there for transfer papers sold by Imprintables Warehouse?
====

The above required me to go throught all catagories on the tabs across their home page, and it took 5 minutes to find what I was looking for (and, I learned that they have some cool sublimation transfer papers that I will be looking at closer!)


----------



## hughey974 (Apr 2, 2007)

Not that yall hear much out of me around here i maily do alot of read atm to learn. To my point Rebecca's idea is great. I will go away now  and go read somemore.


----------



## rhettrae (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe the contest could be to gather info that the forum could use.
*List of wholesalers to get particular items..
*New ideas of things to embroidery or transfer on.
*Deals on digitizing
*Closeout sales that we know about that others may be interested in.
*Places to get custom totes made?
*Straight from the manufacture deals
*Maybe a printable list of tips for different topics.

Let everyone gather there info and make their list. One person will win! But after it's all posted we will all win with our giant ombined list.


----------

